# Wilder



## gotchea

I am just going to upload all my wilder adventure pictures here from now on. I feel like I have too many threads out there. So to start off this thread I will post some of his tree climbing photos! I wish I could upload videos. He got sooo high in the trees he didn't want to come down -__- I cant see if the pictures are upside down. Sorry if they are.


----------



## ksaxton

I always love seeing pictures of Wilder, my favorite is the one where he's wearing that little acorn as a hat. He really does like to climb high, that would be a nightmare if you had to climb up after him! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea

Hahah the kids at the farm thought the acorn hat was sooo funny. But I know! There would be no way to get him. I just got a chair and sat on the patio until he was done and started climbing down. I have pictures of him in taller trees, but you can't really see him in those. I am glad you like his photos


----------



## darkiss4428

i'll say it again i'm a wilder fan he is such a wonderful ratty!


----------



## PawsandClaws

Very cute, do his antics outside ever scare you? I cannot imagine being calm with my rat climbing a tree that high.


----------



## ksaxton

Yes, I would be worried about my rat encountering a wild tree dwelling animal! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws

Or a hawk or something  The very idea of it just terrifies me. To be so powerless whilst my rat is in trouble.


----------



## kksrats

I feel like this is one of those "find this object in the picture" games lol. He's so tiny, it took me a moment to spot him on a couple of them...or maybe I need glasses >.> He's so awesome!


----------



## gotchea

I think wilder would be the first to notice any danger. I doubt he would have climbed the tree if he felt there was danger present. He is so smart and aware it is crazy. His reflex ability is like nothing I have ever seen. Once a kid (family member) was running towards him as he was running to me and the girl tripped and I thought oh no! Wilder is about to be smushed. But as the girl fell he jumped over her head an bounced off her back and landed on the floor. It was like something out of a movie. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## PawsandClaws

kksrats, I felt the same way. Wilder blends in like he is wearing camo gear. I had to squint to see him. He is a pretty awesome little dude.


----------



## gotchea

Thank you


----------



## gotchea

Just to be clear I took wilder out there with the intention of him climbing trees. He climbs down when I call him. just on a few trees I didn't recall him because I knew he was having fun and would come down and come home on his own. I have videos of him after his tree climb he comes over to find me.Just wanted to make that clear that he didn't run away or anything.


----------



## Jessiferatu

Definitely keep sharing pictures of Wilder, he is one awesome rat!


----------



## bloomington bob

I love reading about Wilder! I talk about him (as I do about Naydeen and Fuzzy Rat) to help persuade non-rat lovers how interesting and fun rats can be


----------



## agirlwitharat

Aww my rat loves going out and climbing trees too! She has so much fun


----------



## Kevin<3Mai

He is such a good ratty! I bet you have addressed this somewhere else, but I am relatively new. How did you find him? What is your story with him? I would love to know


----------



## Bronte18

Wilders #1 fan right here lol! Love this little rat  he's cuuuute!


----------



## gotchea

Thank you everyone! He was being a grumpo today, so it's nice to come here and read good things. haha. agirlwitharat, isn't it crazy to see them climb? I think watching him climb down is more amazing than watching how high he goes. 
Kevin<3mia, I found him at the barn when he was a peach fuzz little creature and I raised him. I thought he was dead at first. When I found him he had a scar behind his ear. As he grew up I noticed he has a squinty eye, so I am not sure if his rejected him Bc of this birth defect. Or maybe he has others I don't even know about! I planned to release him but when the time came he didn't want to leave. Of course, if ever my company isn't enough for him he still can leave. I take him to that barn all the time and he runs around but he always stays close. I'd be sad to see him go, but happy if he ever finds a rat family. Over all he seems happy with me and I am sure as heck happy with him


----------



## PawsandClaws

What a lovely story! You guys seemed to have really found each other. He is a very special boy.


----------



## gotchea

Thank you. I think he is special too! But I think everyone thinks that about their rats I'm surprised you could understand the story with all my errors! Haha I fail at typing on my phone.


----------



## agirlwitharat

I didn't know that story! So cool


----------



## Little Bit

My boyfriend and I think Wilder is amazing! I also really love your philosophy with him. If he leaves great, he's back in the wild, and if he won't leave, well, then that's great too.


----------



## gotchea

Thank you  I didn't get him a friend, so I feel like I let him down in that way. I just try to give him the best life I can. I am sure most people have read/seen this link but I thought it was a fun test. I got 3 wrong. *the shame* haha Wilder was offended I can't tell the difference between the rats! Just for anyone who wants to test their black rat/brown rat knowledge. http://www.ratbehavior.org/QuizNorwayRatRoofRat.htm


----------



## bloomington bob

I didn't know that roof rats had prehensile tails.


----------



## gotchea

Wilder does not like the rain. We just got back from Lake Tahoe this week and it was off and on raining. We thought it stopped so we went to the lake, it was okay for awhile then it started to rain. So we sat in the rain... He wasn't pleased with me. He was okay sitting on my lap pre rain, but he did not run around. Over all he was not the happiest being at the lake this trip. 


Right when it started raining and he left the first drop and ran into my bag.















Once the sun came out he started coming out again.









Wilder's upset face being in the after rainO.O







Random pics from our trip







































Wilder and I are together through rain and shine!


----------



## bloomington bob

Thanks for the new pics!


----------



## Kelseyrawr

Wilder is so precious. He has the most adorable facial expressions! You guys look like you have so much fun on your adventures!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Wilder truly is amazing!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

Love the pictures Always glad to hear news of Wilder. He is so adorable and the obviously strong bond between you is amazing.


----------



## darkiss4428

where you live is so pretty! and i love that first picture of wilder it shows him off well all the colors in his fur


----------



## PawsandClaws

Those pictures of Wilder at the beach are adorable. I thoroughly enjoy a little bit of Wilder in my life. ;D Out of curiosity though, how do you go about pronouncing his name? In my head, I say it like wil-der but you probably intended wild-er right? Haha, sorry if that does not make sense. Just wondering.


----------



## gotchea

Ah so because I finally uploaded a video of wilder for a member on the forum. I thought I'd post it. I only have few videos of him. I've never uploaded to youtube before so I have no clue how it will look. I miss my little guy dearly. This was one time when he was climbing a thin tall tree. Oh ignore my voice...https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp5i7zqW5MM


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

That video is so sweet. It's amazing how he just runs to you like that! I truly do wish Wilder is doing okay out there.


----------



## gotchea

Thank you!


----------



## bloomington bob

I loved this video and hope you post the others you have.. and your voice is just fine


----------



## gotchea

bloomington bob said:


> I loved this video and hope you post the others you have.. and your voice is just fine


Thank you!! I love that video too. I miss him like crazy!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Oh that was awesome. You must miss him like crazy!!  
Don't worry about your voice, nothing wrong with it. I hate mine when I hear it, I think is THAT how I really sound. So glad you posted the clip.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ack.... Stoopid me, you just said you miss him like crazy!


----------



## gotchea

Haha no worries I do miss him. And thank you I always feel like a sound like a stuffy child. I thought I'd grow out of it when I was little but now I'm in my 20s and still have it. Hahah I only truly wish I didn't think he was dead. The possibility of him being killed by dogs is what really kills me.


----------

